# Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )



## Kxnst (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich möchte in den Ferien mal im Schnackensee angeln gehn, weiß nur nicht mit welchen Ködern ich da am besten Karpfen fange und könntet ihr mir ein par Tipps zu den besten Stellen geben ??


----------



## carpcatcher91 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Mein Kumpel war schon öfters dort! Er hat immer mit selfamdes auf Fischbasis gefischt und auch gut gefangen!Kann aber sein, dass sich ab und zu mal n Waller die fischige murmel zieht:m


----------



## Kxnst (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Hm... und wie siehts mit Karpfen aus?Auf was werden die speziell gefangen?;+


----------



## carpcatcher91 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

fischboilies! Wär mein kumpel grad nicht auf ner session in holland, dann würd ich ihn kurz anrufen....


----------



## Kxnst (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

, ok, das ist ja schonmal was, aber habe ja noch bis zum 19.07. zeit, bis dahin ist es bestimmt möglich ihn ein bisschen auszufragen oder?:q


----------



## carpcatcher91 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

ich schreib ihm grad ne mail#6


----------



## Kxnst (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Find ich gut, danke schon mal im Vorraus :vik:.Denn möchte da nicht als Schneider wieder nach Hause fahrn xD.


----------



## anglermichi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Konst schrieb:


> Find ich gut, danke schon mal im Vorraus :vik:.Denn möchte da nicht als Schneider wieder nach Hause fahrn xD.


 
also ich war letzte woche am schnackensee und konnte schöne karpfen mit erdbeer boilies überlisten die plätze sind da überall gut nur ich bevorzuge die landzungen  MFG anglermichi !


----------



## Kxnst (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Hey danke, hast du angefüttert?


----------



## anglermichi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

ja fütter ein wenig an ab und zu paar boilies aber nicht viel !Petri heil


----------



## Kxnst (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Und wie merkst du dir die Entfernung wo dein Futter liegt?


----------



## anglermichi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Konst schrieb:


> Und wie merkst du dir die Entfernung wo dein Futter liegt?


 
also ich füttere immer gegenüber von der landzunge am anderen ufer an und dort kann ich auch geziehlt hinwerfen .....petri heil !


----------



## Kxnst (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Also direkt am Rand oder was? Und fängst du dort besser als mitten im großen See?Ich wollte es eigentlich mit Futterrakete und Partikeln versuchen weil die Karpfen meiner Meinung nach viel schlechte Erfahrung mit Boilies haben.Ginge das?


----------



## anglermichi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

hab meine fische meistens am Rand (ufernähe)gefangen kannst natürlich auch mit partikeln und futterrakete versuchen das müsste auch klappen,,,wer nett wenn du mir dein fangbericht vom schnackensee zu kommen lässt... mfg anglermichi ...petri heil !


----------



## musti71 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

am sonntag werde ich endlich mal am schnackensee fahren mit dem cem71...hab auch gehört das dort so eher auf fruchtigere Bolies gefangen wird aber auch gut auf Pellets stimmt das? und ja da wird ja nicht gerade wenig gefangen am see...wenn man da so mal nen blick auf die seite drauf wirft, da sieht man ja von jeden Tag die Fänge, sind das eigentlich alle Fänge oder nur die die wo zufällig fotografiert werden?


----------



## anglermichi (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



musti71 schrieb:


> am sonntag werde ich endlich mal am schnackensee fahren mit dem cem71...hab auch gehört das dort so eher auf fruchtigere Bolies gefangen wird aber auch gut auf Pellets stimmt das? und ja da wird ja nicht gerade wenig gefangen am see...wenn man da so mal nen blick auf die seite drauf wirft, da sieht man ja von jeden Tag die Fänge, sind das eigentlich alle Fänge oder nur die die wo zufällig fotografiert werden?


 
du kannst auch fotos machen von deinen fänge der mann an der kartenausgabe,Gunnar heißt der setzt sie dann auf die seite auf pellets geht es auch gut nur ich musste mich immer ärgern mit brachsen weil die mögen pellets auch gern ....petri heil schau mal auf youtube unter schnackensee sind videos drin und fotos .....mfg anglermichi


----------



## Kxnst (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Hat man denn auch Probleme mit den Brassen wenn man mit Partikeln angelt und füttert?


----------



## anglermichi (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Konst schrieb:


> Hat man denn auch Probleme mit den Brassen wenn man mit Partikeln angelt und füttert?[/QUOE]
> 
> sagen wir mal so  die brassen beißen auch mal hin und wieder auf boilies ich hab halt die erfahrung gemacht das sie des öfteren auf pellets beißen ist aber jetzt nicht so das du den ganzen tag dich mit brassen umärgern musst soviel hatt es da auch nicht drin kannst ruhig mit partikeln anfüttern wird kein problem sein ...bin nächste woche auch oben zum nachtangeln freitag bis sonntag ...viel spaß am see und petri heil ...anglermichi !


----------



## Kxnst (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Und wie viele Karpfen beissen bei dir immer am Rand?Und in welcher Entfernung fütterst du am Ufer?Und ist es egal wo man am Ufer anfüttert?


----------



## carpcatcher91 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

ich seh du hast ja schon nen ansprechpartner gefunden! Mein kumpel hat sich übrigens gemeldet, er meint fischboilies in ufernähe...


----------



## anglermichi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

wie gesagt ufernähe ist am dem see immer gut, fischboilies auch ,hatt aber letzte woche bei mir nicht so geklappt die karpfen gingen mehr auf fruchtige ...und wieviel karpfen so am rand (ufernähe) beissen kann ich dir nicht so sagen mal hast ein guten tag mal ein schlechten ab und zu fängst auch nichts so ist angeln..jeder tag ist angeltag aber nicht jeder tag ist fangtag geh dort hin werf dein boilie raus und hab geduld es wird schon klappen ...petri heil...mfg anglermichi !


----------



## Kxnst (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Und welche der 2 Landzungen bevorzugt ihr? Die am Schlachthaus oder die andere?Und lohnt es sich in der Bucht neben der Landspitze 2, also die beim Schlachthaus?


----------



## Kxnst (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Und wie lange darf man zurzeit abends angeln?


----------



## anglermichi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

man darf bis 21uhr abend angeln ich angle auf der andere landzunge also nicht die am schlachthaus entweder platz 2 oder 5 bei den plätzen hatte ich meistens erfolg !aber die bucht ist auch ein guter platz ...petri heil ..mfg anglermichi !

P.s.: von freitag abends 18uhr bis sonntag abends18 uhr ist nachtangeln preis 50 euro.kannst zelt aufschlagen und grillen ist auch erlaubt musst nur dein platz sauberhalten.kannst auch unter der woche nachtangeln nur da verlangt er 18 euro die nacht ,..deswegen angle ich nur am wochenende nachts ist billiger mfg anglermichi !


----------



## Kxnst (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Ok, die Plätze sagen mir jetzt zwar nichts aber angelst du nur in den " Seitenarm " oder auch grade raus bei der Spitze am Ufer?


----------



## Kxnst (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Und kann bei der Landzunge beim Schlachthaus auch mit Schleien in der Bucht gerechnet werden und wie hoch ist die Warscheinlichkeit?


----------



## musti71 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

so hab mich jetzt soweit asureichend imformiert...wir werden morgen um 4.30 los fahren dann die erlaubnisscheine reinschmeisen und angeln und so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe ab 8uhr die tageskarten holen aber bis da darf man ja shcon angeln...kann man eigentlich mit dem auto direkt an seinem angelplatz fahren also net auf den armen sondern so um den see


----------



## Kxnst (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Nee, das geht nicht, nur vorne an der Straße kann man mit dem Auto direkt am Angelplatz parken, der hintere Teil ist jetzt ehh zum angeln gesperrt, man kann aber noch in dieses Gebiet werfen, nur nicht den Angelplatz einrichten.


----------



## musti71 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

so bin grad vom schnackensee also wir waren zu 3. der cem hatte nichts gefangen und auch keinen biss dann unser kollege hatte einen schönen biss hatte nen großen dran kurz gedrillt dann geich ab, ich hab paar brachsen auf bolies gefangen und 2 kleinere karpfen, was mich gewundert hat das die wo so größere karpfen hatten 6-9kilo, dass die sich einfach so herziehen lassen haben also so ein kleiner junge hat einen mit 7 kilo in weniger als einer minute gedrillt und das meine ich ernst...


----------



## Kxnst (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Krank:-d, an welcher Stelle warst du?


----------



## anglermichi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Konst schrieb:


> Krank:-d, an welcher Stelle warst du?


 ich war an der landzunge aber nicht die oben am schlachthaus hatte da echt keine probleme am ersten tag hatt ich auch nichts erwischt da konntest aber ringsrum am schilf zu sehen wie die karpfen ablaichten also ich hatte schöne drills gehabt wundert mich grad ein wenig geh am freitag wieder zum schnackensee zum nachtangeln, mir hatt es da gefallen fahr ja nicht umsonst 150km dahin sicherlich gibt es auch grössere seen vieleicht lag es ja am wetter das es nicht so gut lief keine ahnung ich probier mein glück am freitag bis sonntag ...petri heil anglermichi !


----------



## Kxnst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Und hattest du da eher am Rand gefischt oder in der Seemitte`?


----------



## anglermichi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

ich habe an der landzunge 1 gefischt platz nur 5 hab dann mein köder am anderen ufer platziert( ca 2m vorm ufer)
http://www.camping-schnackensee.com/pageID_7377507.html


----------



## musti71 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

war gestern auf platz nummer 3 da platz 5 schon bleegt war der auf platz 5  hatte seinen köder acuh immer so1-2 meter vor ufer platziert und hat dann auch sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## Kxnst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Und wie ist das mit den Plätzen?Das versteh ich irgendwie gar nicht so richtig#c.


----------



## anglermichi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Konst schrieb:


> Und wie ist das mit den Plätzen?Das versteh ich irgendwie gar nicht so richtig#c.


die platze sind am see ringsherum nummeriert also wenn du unbedingt an einem platz willst kannst ihn reservieren kostet halt 10 euro extra pro tag steht aber alles auf der homepage vom schnackensee ,aber wenn du unter der woche gehst brauchst nicht resservieren ist auch alles ne geldfrage angeln sollte auch nicht zu teuer sein ,für leute die von weit weg kommen find ich das gut die können ihren platz somit sichern die plätze auf den landzungen sind halt
beliebte plätze am wochenende wegen nachtfischen aber im grunde genommen fängst auch deine fische  woanders mit ein wenig geduld -----mfg anglermichi


----------



## Kxnst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Also auch am Ufer gegenüber der Landzunge beim Schlachthaus?Und mit welchen Ködern hast du gefischt?


----------



## anglermichi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

habe dort mit erdbeer boilies gefischt und mit white chocolate boilies von ritschwörth hatt sehr gut funktioniert ich hoffe es das es am wochenende auch klappt...Mfg anglermichi !


----------



## Kxnst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Kann ich auch mit Partikeln oder Pellets fischen?Fangen die auch?Und wie findest du die kleine Bucht auf der rechten Seite von Landspitze 1, als die ganz kleine Ausbuchtung rechts schräg gegenüber?


----------



## anglermichi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Konst schrieb:


> Kann ich auch mit Partikeln oder Pellets fischen?Fangen die auch?Und wie findest du die kleine Bucht auf der rechten Seite von Landspitze 1, als die ganz kleine Ausbuchtung rechts schräg gegenüber?


 


 die kleine bucht da ist es auch gut... natürlich kannst auch mit pellets fischen mach ich ja auch hatt schon schöne fänge aber das ist erfahrungssache mal läuft es auf boilies mal auf pellets und ab und zu geht garnichts , ich probier immer alles aus ...mfg anglermichi ! petri heil .......:vik:


----------



## Kxnst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Das hört sich gut an, denn wollte mal mit Ködern fischen die die Fische noch nicht so oft wie Boilies gesehn haben |supergri.


----------



## anglermichi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Konst schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an, denn wollte mal mit Ködern fischen die die Fische noch nicht so oft wie Boilies gesehn haben |supergri.


 
richtig hau rein und viel spaß beim angeln ...petri heil !Mfg anglermichi


----------



## Kxnst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Kann man da auch Karten kaufen für einen Tag und eine Nacht?
Also 24h und dann am Wasser übernachten,geht das?


----------



## anglermichi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Konst schrieb:


> Kann man da auch Karten kaufen für einen Tag und eine Nacht?
> Also 24h und dann am Wasser übernachten,geht das?


 
ja logisch ist halt ein wenig teuer am tag 2ruten 11euro dann für die nacht will er noch mal 18euro bist bei 29euro angebot ist nur am wochenende von freitag 18 uhr bis sonntag 18 uhr will er 50 euro das find ich ok übernachten am wasser kein problem grillen kannst auch ......! hier ein link.:http://www.camping-schnackensee.com/pageID_6036518.html


----------



## Kxnst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Find ich gut, das werd ich mal probieren, da muss doch in 24h EIN fisch rangehn :g


----------



## anglermichi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Konst schrieb:


> Find ich gut, das werd ich mal probieren, da muss doch in 24h EIN fisch rangehn :g


,
natürlich wirst schon was fangen ...ich versuch es am freitag -sonntag auch... bei nacht auf wels da hatt er schöne drin ...mfg anglermichi


----------



## Kxnst (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Hab schon gehört, aber bin eher auf einen der Karpfenschweine aus.


----------



## anglermichi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Konst schrieb:


> Hab schon gehört, aber bin eher auf einen der Karpfenschweine aus.


 
  der rekord liegt bei 40 pfund (karpfen)den müssen wir knacken oder..ist doch kein problem


----------



## Kxnst (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Klar,schaffmer, muss der Karpfen dann ehm noch en pfund Futter fressen bevor er rangeht:-d


----------



## anglermichi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Konst schrieb:


> Klar,schaffmer, muss der Karpfen dann ehm noch en pfund Futter fressen bevor er rangeht:-d


 

wenn nicht wird er gestopft :q (Spaß)


----------



## Kxnst (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Genau, hoffe nur mal das ich dort dann wenigstens einen gescheiten Karpfen erwische |rolleyes.


----------



## anglermichi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

bestimmt schöne brocken hatts ja drin !


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Wäre vielleicht besser ihr würdet euch über einen Chat unterhalten, sonst wird der Thread hier zugemüllt und das wäre schade, wenn jeder der Interesse am Schnackensee hat euere Unterhaltung mitlesen muss.


----------



## anglermichi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht besser ihr würdet euch über einen Chat unterhalten, sonst wird der Thread hier zugemüllt und das wäre schade, wenn jeder der Interesse am Schnackensee hat euere Unterhaltung mitlesen muss.


 
mir unterhalten uns doch ganz normal nur ein wenig spaß muss doch halt auch sein .wir lieben die fränkische seenplatte ist doch logisch :vik:Mfg anglermichi !


----------



## Kxnst (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Genau, würde ich auch mal so sehn^^:vik:


----------



## anglermichi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Konst schrieb:


> Genau, würde ich auch mal so sehn^^:vik:


 


:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## musti71 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

ich werd am wocheende höchstewahrscheinlich auch wieder zum schnackensee angeln von samstag auf sonntag also 29euro....also mir hat der see echt klasse gefallen war ja letztes wocheende zum ersten mal dort..|supergri


----------



## Kxnst (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Und wie hats gebissen?Wo hast du geangelt?Welche Köder?


----------



## anglermichi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



Konst schrieb:


> Und wie hats gebissen?Wo hast du geangelt?Welche Köder?


 
bin freitag bis sonntag da vieleicht sieht mann sich


----------



## raffaelo35 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Mich wunderts das es immer noch leute gibt die dahin fahren und dann die tollen fische rausholen - da kann ich doch mich gleich in die badewanne stzen und angeln und einen 50 pfünder beim züchter mir einkaufen und auch mitreinsetzen. Irgendwann beists schon. Geht doch mal lieber an gewässer wo man den fisch finden muss sich erarbeiten muss und wochen lang braucht bis man eine so in der wildnis aufgewachsenen kerl fängt.

Aber das geht nicht weil das dauert und man braucht halt was zum profilieren auf die schnelle.#6


----------



## anglermichi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



raffaelo35 schrieb:


> Mich wunderts das es immer noch leute gibt die dahin fahren und dann die tollen fische rausholen - da kann ich doch mich gleich in die badewanne stzen und angeln und einen 50 pfünder beim züchter mir einkaufen und auch mitreinsetzen. Irgendwann beists schon. Geht doch mal lieber an gewässer wo man den fisch finden muss sich erarbeiten muss und wochen lang braucht bis man eine so in der wildnis aufgewachsenen kerl fängt.
> 
> Aber das geht nicht weil das dauert und man braucht halt was zum profilieren auf die schnelle.#6


 
naklar gibt es andere schönere und größere gewässer aber zum angeln ist der see gut und es hatt sich viel verändert im gegensatz zu früher ,früher musste mann angst haben denn fisch mit dem blei zu erschlagen jetzt ist die anlage sehr gepflegt neue besitzer geben sich echt mühe campingplatz ist top ist ja nicht so das du hingehst und fängst ein 50 pfünder wenn das so ist möcht ich das von dir sehen ....! haben schon viele gesagt ich zeig dir wie man angelt und am ende hatten die null fische und ich weiß von was ich rede befische einige seen in deutschland nicht nur denn schnackensee ! Mfg anglermichi !#6:vik:


----------



## raffaelo35 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Nur mal zur kenntnis ich wohne vom see 20 km entfernt - fahre da mit der freundin immer zum pizzaklatscher hin. Also weis ich auch wovon ich rede.  Übirgens den vorbesitzer kenne ich auch sehr gut - hat immer aus meiner fischzucht die großen fische aufgekauft.


----------



## anglermichi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



raffaelo35 schrieb:


> Nur mal zur kenntnis ich wohne vom see 20 km entfernt - fahre da mit der freundin immer zum pizzaklatscher hin. Also weis ich auch wovon ich rede. Übirgens den vorbesitzer kenne ich auch sehr gut - hat immer aus meiner fischzucht die großen fische aufgekauft.


 
der vorbesitzer intressiert mich nicht, aber ist doch gut das er fische von dir gekauft hatt dann hast wenigstens ein geschäft gemacht willst ja auch fische los bekommen aber nicht für ungut muss ja jeder selber wissen wo er hingeht zum angeln bleibt jedem selbst überlassen---mfg anglermichi


----------



## archie01 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



raffaelo35 schrieb:


> Übirgens den vorbesitzer kenne ich auch sehr gut - hat immer aus meiner fischzucht die großen fische aufgekauft.



Hallo
Und da der neue Besitzer nun nicht mehr bei dir kauft , hast du einen Grund den hier schlecht zu reden #q.
Ziemlich durchsichtig deine Beiträge - meinst du nicht ?

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Und da der neue Besitzer nun nicht mehr bei dir kauft , hast du einen Grund den hier schlecht zu reden #q.
> Ziemlich durchsichtig deine Beiträge - meinst du nicht ?
> 
> ...


Kennst du die Verhältnisse?
@raffaelo35
Die haben überhaupt nicht geschnallt was du meinst. Genausowenig wie sie begriffen haben was ich wollte.
Schade, weil dem Betreiber wäre sicher mehr gedient, wenn nicht das Dauergeschwafel der beiden, sondern aktuelle Fänge mit Fotos und hilfreichen Infos reingestellt würden.


----------



## anglermichi (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

aktuelle fotos siehst du auf der homepage vom schnackensee ....jungs lass uns hier im anglerboard nicht streiten bis jetzt ist es hier gut verlaufen soll auch so bleiben ,wie gesagt jeder kann angeln wo er will und wann er will bleibt jedem selbst überlassen also immer schön locker bleiben und weiterhin petri heil !...Mfg anglermichi!

Wir lieben die fränkische seenplatte !!!!!!!!!!!!!

und zudem haben wir hier kein Dauergeschwafel ,...hier werden nur fragen beantwortet und paar tipps gegeben weiß gar nicht was euer problem ist ,wenn ihr ein problem mit dem see habt schreibt doch nichts rein es gibt bestimmt noch leute die intresse haben und archie01 ich glaub du hast es auf den punkt gebracht ...petri heil ...Mfg anglermichi


----------



## musti71 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

kann man meien beiträge nicht lesen?|kopfkrat oder interssierts einfach niemanden das ich dort war letzte woche|kopfkrat hahaha spaß bei seite...wie shcon gesagt werd dieses wocheende wieder mal dort hin fahren..also mit persönlich gefällt er aber da ist ja wirklich nichts mehr so besonders wenn man z.b. nen 15 kilo kerl fängt...also ich als jugendlicher wäre dann sehr stolz drauf aber odrt ist das ja alltag:q aber naja mir gefällts...:q


----------



## musti71 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

so, leider hat mein kollege kurzfristig abgesagt...werd doch nicht dieses wocheende hin fahren...werden an nem vereinsgewässer raus fahren...naja...dann halt wann anders


----------



## anglermichi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



musti71 schrieb:


> so, leider hat mein kollege kurzfristig abgesagt...werd doch nicht dieses wocheende hin fahren...werden an nem vereinsgewässer raus fahren...naja...dann halt wann anders


 

bin jetzt auch wieder vom schnackensee zurück aber leider nichts gefangen wie gesagt.:Wenns beisst dann beisst`s, wenn nicht dann nicht #6


----------



## musti71 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



anglermichi schrieb:


> bin jetzt auch wieder vom schnackensee zurück aber leider nichts gefangen wie gesagt.:Wenns beisst dann beisst`s, wenn nicht dann nicht #6



genau:vik:


----------



## BP91 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



raffaelo35 schrieb:


> Mich wunderts das es immer noch leute gibt die dahin fahren und dann die tollen fische rausholen - da kann ich doch mich gleich in die badewanne stzen und angeln und einen 50 pfünder beim züchter mir einkaufen und auch mitreinsetzen. Irgendwann beists schon. Geht doch mal lieber an gewässer wo man den fisch finden muss sich erarbeiten muss und wochen lang braucht bis man eine so in der wildnis aufgewachsenen kerl fängt.
> 
> Aber das geht nicht weil das dauert und man braucht halt was zum profilieren auf die schnelle.#6



Genauso seh ich das auch


----------



## anglermichi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



BP91 schrieb:


> Genauso seh ich das auch


 
gscheitle #q


----------



## powermesh (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*



raffaelo35 schrieb:


> Mich wunderts das es immer noch leute gibt die dahin fahren und dann die tollen fische rausholen - da kann ich doch mich gleich in die badewanne stzen und angeln und einen 50 pfünder beim züchter mir einkaufen und auch mitreinsetzen. Irgendwann beists schon. Geht doch mal lieber an gewässer wo man den fisch finden muss sich erarbeiten muss und wochen lang braucht bis man eine so in der wildnis aufgewachsenen kerl fängt.
> 
> Aber das geht nicht weil das dauert und man braucht halt was zum profilieren auf die schnelle.#6


 ja/nein es gibt solche und solche angler.ich arbeite auch lieber an meinem see!


----------



## Kxnst (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Und wie siehts direkt am Ufer der Landzunge aus?Kann man da auch mit Karpfen rechnen?Wollte da es evtl. mal mit Pose versuchen.


----------



## Ulz (10. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

hi @ all

will morgen mit meinem vater an den schnackensee fahren kann mir einer eine gute montage sagen die dort fuktioniert und soll ich mit lauf oder festblei fischen? hab vor ein paar karpfen zu fangen! 

Mfg Ulz#h


----------



## Schleie! (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

kommt leider zu spät - aber selbsthakmontage geht dort, sowie laufblei auch.
hab selbst schon dort gefischt, is ganz lustig dort.


----------



## Ulz (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

hi ja ganz lustig wars aber haben auser eine schleie nichts gefangen leider!!

Waren auf der straßenseite nah am kartenhäuschen gesessen war wohl ncht der beste platz !:c

Haben mitbekommen das auf den landzungen ein paar schöne runns waren wurden abr auch einige verlohren wie wir durch die vielen sch..... rufe gehört haben :q

wie hast du dort geangelt also welche köder?

gruß Ulz


----------



## Schleie! (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Boilies. Ich war auch an der Straßenseite gesessen.

Die Landzungen sind die besten Plätze, ohne Frage. aber musste eben lange vorher reservieren.

die straßenseite muss man nicht reservieren, aber da werden auch ab und an mal gute Fische gefangen.


----------



## TJ. (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Schnackensee ( Gunzenhausen )*

Ich war auch vor ca 2 wochen mal dort genau der gleiche Platz wie du.
Konnte von Samstag mittag auf Sonntag mittag 4 Karpfen und zwei Brassen Landen + einen aussteiger. Die Fische bissen aber in dem Zeitraum beschissen und so schickten welche sogar ein kleines Mädchen rüber um zu fragen mit was für Boilies ich Fische weils bei mir so oft beist.
Naja Hatte Pellets und Mais. Nix besonderes und die Größe der Fische ließ auch genügend Platz nach oben. Ansonnsten gingen bei den anderen noch erdbeerbollen ganz gut. 

Eine Schleie ist aber schon etwas Mager.

Gruß Thomas


----------

